# No logro compartir internet con iptables! (SOLUCIONADO)

## 236665

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en Gentoo. Anteriormente tenia openSUSE, y compartia la internet desde yast dejando activado el firewall para la zona externa (tarjeta donde tengo conectado el ADSL como eth0) y dejaba deshabilitado para la zona interna (tarjeta eth1 donde tengo conectado al switch donde estan las demas PCs de la LAN). Ademas hice el marcaramiento para lograr la comparticion, y puse demanda activada para que retome la conexion de internet en caso que caiga. 

Aqui en gentoo estoy usando iptables, tengo internet perfectamente en la PC que tiene conectada el ADSL, el problema es que no puedo compartir, segui el ejemplo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml pero no consigo nada,

Aqui esta el script que copie de la web, en el caso mio el LAN es eth1 y WAN eth0, pero antes les muestro como tengo configurado las tarjetas de red, excepto las direcciones MAC que estan en HWaddr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ....... 
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

el script para iptables con el cual logro compartir internet....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Primero vaciaremos nuestras reglas actuales
> 
> iptables -F
> ...

 

Sin mas, espero la ayuda o alguna sugerencia en donde me estoy equivocandoLast edited by 236665 on Fri Nov 05, 2010 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que en tu caso la salida a internet la tienes en ppp0 y no en eth0. Sustituir el valor de la variable WAN debería bastar.

```
export WAN=ppp0
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> ...

 

ese es mi script, correji las lineas

export LAN=eth0

export WAN=eth1

con lo que corresponda, LAN es la interfaz de la red, y WAN la que le llega internet

obviamente 

crea un fichero de texto con el contenido con el nombre que quieras.

luego haces un

chmod +x ficheroquecreaste

y como root

./ficheroquecreaste

listo, esta andando, con los puertos de torrent y emule abiertos para esta ip: 192.168.0.100

recorda que si queres usar dhcp en los clientes, tenes que usar algo como dnsmask

----------

## 236665

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que en tu caso la salida a internet la tienes en ppp0 y no en eth0. Sustituir el valor de la variable WAN debería bastar.
> 
> ```
> export WAN=ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

Hola quilosaq, afinal tenias razon, era substituir eth0 por ppp0. Queria dar este post como solucionado, ya que afinal quedo ahora todo correcto gracias a tu ayuda, pero nose como darlo o si tiene que dar el moderador, asi otros que tengan este problema les pueda servir de ayuda, gracias por la ayuda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 236665

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   #!/bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> ...

 

Hola pelelademadera, esta bueno el tema que me pusiste, lo voy a probar a ver como resulta

----------

## 236665

 *Emulatorman wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*    *Quote:*   #!/bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> ...

 

Para usar squid, como debo hacer para habilitarlo en iptables?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Emulatorman wrote:*   

> Queria dar este post como solucionado, ya que afinal quedo ahora todo correcto...pero nose como darlo o si tiene que dar el moderador...

 La recomendación es que edites el primer mensaje de la conversación y añadas al final de título (solucionado). Ningún moderador se va a molestar por eso. Lo tienes explicado en las Normas del foro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Emulatorman wrote:*   

> Para usar squid, como debo hacer para habilitarlo en iptables?

 

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
```

Siempre y cuando tengas Squid corriendo en modo transparente en el puerto 3128 del mismo host, obviamente...

Salud!

----------

